# Accucraft C-19 Check Valve Question(s)



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I just finished moving the gas supply to below the footplate (photos at 11 - when I get a minute!) Now it's the water supply's turn. I have one of the Accucraft check valves, as supplied with the hand pump, but it's a humongous device:










I figure the actual valve is in the LH side (I poked it with a stick) so I could remove half the threads for the pipe attachment - roughly where the line is drawn.

Anyone tried that?

Question 2 realtes to the backhead blanks. I had already pulled the one facing the back, (green arrow below,) but that big check valve really sticks out on the footplate - especially as it is now clear of gas pipe! Then I noticed there seems to be another potential takeoff on the water glass mount - the red circle below:










(I also note the top of the water glass is another potential access plug?)

Anyone tried to use the circled plug as a place to mount the check valve?


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

Your circled nut is in fact a banjo Bolt which holds the top Water gauge Fitting to the boiler, if you fit it to the water gauge top you will be squirting cold water over the hot gauge, could cause the glass to crack. 
The only other place is the plug on the backhead which you have arrowed, this is a plain 5mm plug. 
David Bailey www.djbengineering.co.uk


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete,

You may want to look into a 90* check valve for the backhead fitting. Be sure ti has a M5x0.5 threading so you can fit it onto the blanking plug on the boiler (green arrow in your photo). I find that the Aster vertical check valves from the USRA Mikado and Berkshire work for most applications. They are around 15-20usd from aster, depending on the exchange rate. If you want to use one, let me know and I can give you the part numbers.

Here is an example I did on Jeff Redeker's C-16 a few years ago:

The knurled fitting is also an aster part, but quick disconnects may be more suitable for your application. 




















On the opposite side, I retrofitted a DJB 3/16-40 Globe valve on the existing blow down connection for a tender gas tank heater:








That's a Rectus type 02 barbed quick disconnect on the tender connection. 


Jeff and I later re-routed the gas line to below the footplate (Jeff came up with the idea of using ruby gas jet holders, so I cannot take any credit for that!) He also used a 16pin DCC Multi-plug to control the lights and RC through only one connection. Unfortunately I don't have any photos of this...I'll see about taking some next time I see him. 


Hope this gives you an idea. It will be a challenge to get the horizontal check valve to conform to being routed below the footplate.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks David. I guess I would have found out it was a banjo when I too kit off ! 

Ryan - yes please, if you have the part number handy for that vertical Aster check valve. I'm not planning to route the water under the footplate, as there's no room in my old-style C-16 tank for a pump, so I'll settle for a squirt bottle (for now!)


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 

Part numbers are as follows (along with descriptions and quantities): 

QTY Description Engine Part # 
1 LN 5-7 Lock Nuts USRA Mikado LN 5-7 
1 Check valve cap USRA Mikado 7-12 
1 Check valve body USRA Mikado 7-11 
1 Sb 3 Valve ball USRA Mikado


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

